# Found: Paddle at bridges take-out



## BSpitz (Apr 15, 2009)

Paddle found at take out, picked up 5/21. PM with description if you think it might be yours.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it may be my friend Brian's. The brand is Woody. Yellow. Lost last week.


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2003)

I noticed a Woody blade floating in an eddy on Bridges yesterday evening. Didn't look worth retrieving...definitely didn't see a whole paddle.


----------



## davidbruce (May 24, 2009)

BSpitz said:


> Paddle found at take out, picked up 5/21. PM with description if you think it might be yours.


 i lost river passage black & white 194


----------



## davidbruce (May 24, 2009)

yes i did not post found i lost paddle


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Maybe here?
"*Lost Paddle Poudre BTO"*
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/lost-paddle-poudre-bto-24900.html


----------



## adturn54 (Oct 11, 2008)

Haven't been on this site for awhile. Lost a Quest kayak paddle on 8-31-08 between the pumphouse and Radium. Says Quest I think on both paddles.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

adturn, 

I think I left my Old Town canoe in your cow pond. Can you check?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

adturn54 said:


> Haven't been on this site for awhile. Lost a Quest kayak paddle on 8-31-08 between the pumphouse and Radium. Says Quest I think on both paddles.


Seriously? Posting on a 8 month old thread about how you lost your paddle on the Upper C three years ago!?...the "Bridges" run is on the Cache la Poudre river....


----------

